# Microsoft Office Standard 2007 (Academic Version)???



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The cheapest I can find Microsoft Office Standard 2007 for is $350. On eBay there is a lot of the "Academic" versions for about $150 including shipping.

What is the difference between the "Academic" version and the "Normal" version?

Since I am not a student would I be able to use it without a problem?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> The cheapest I can find Microsoft Office Standard 2007 for is $350. On eBay there is a lot of the "Academic" versions for about $150 including shipping.
> 
> What is the difference between the "Academic" version and the "Normal" version?
> 
> Since I am not a student would I be able to use it without a problem?


I used to teach the Office Suites for many versions. What do you want to do with it?

Rich


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I used to teach the Office Suites for many versions. What do you want to do with it?
> 
> Rich


I just need Outlook, Word, and Excel. I had a trail version that I downloaded from Microsoft but it was only good for 90 days. So it is time to buy it but I don't want to spend $350. So I am wondering if there is any difference between the two and if I will be able to use it.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

There shouldn't be a difference in the Academic version other than cost. Microsoft makes it's software cheaper to university folks which you can see here

http://www.journeyed.com/itemDetail.asp?ItmNo=87001473LARS

A license is a licence, so assuming the ebay one is good, you should have no problem.

Right now, college students can get Office Ultimate for $60 from their Ultimate Steal promotion, which is a great deal if you can find someone with a .edu email address.

Also, you can compare versions of Office Here:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/suites/FX101635841033.aspx

Happy shopping.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There are four or five levels of academic version. Check the Micro$oft web page for more information.

The level determines its features and those extend from limited to the "full packaged product".

Since you are not a student, you do not qualify for any level and like the e-mails that promise to get you Office for $99, it might work and it might not but in any event, you're operating outside of the license agreement.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Sounds like you just need Home and Student version, which you can find retail for ~150, though I've seen it on sale for 99.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

You may also want to give this a shot:

openoffice.org

The price is right and I've been using it for about a year with no issues and no real noticeable differences. All file formats are compatible too, which makes it seamless.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

scuba_tim said:


> There shouldn't be a difference in the Academic version other than cost. Microsoft makes it's software cheaper to university folks which you can see here
> 
> http://www.journeyed.com/itemDetail.asp?ItmNo=87001473LARS
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Where can you get the Office Ultimate for $60. My brother is a college student.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

scuba_tim said:


> Sounds like you just need Home and Student version, which you can find retail for ~150, though I've seen it on sale for 99.


The Home and Student version does not have Outlook. That is the main thing I need.


----------



## duck33 (Aug 29, 2007)

My wife just bought us Office 07 last week. She paid a total of $9.00. Now thats a deal. But then again, she works for the UofM


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

You can get Ultimate Steal here. I did this for my parents too, so you should have no problems if your brother does it.
http://www.theultimatesteal.com/home.asp


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

duck33 said:


> My wife just bought us Office 07 last week. She paid a total of $9.00. Now thats a deal. But then again, she works for the UofM


Yeah many univesities have deals with Uncle Bill and give it to staff and faculty (always nice). Of course you're supposed to delete it from your home computer if you stop working there... of course they will.:hurah:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I just need Outlook, Word, and Excel. I had a trail version that I downloaded from Microsoft but it was only good for 90 days. So it is time to buy it but I don't want to spend $350. So I am wondering if there is any difference between the two and if I will be able to use it.


Unless you are a "power user", for instance an accountant or a writer/publisher, you can get a seven year old version that should satisfy your needs really cheaply. Microsoft Works is plenty for most people. Don't remember if that includes Outlook. I'm running Office 2002 and it's plenty for me.

'Course, if you gotta have 2007, that's the best reason for buying it. Just don't buy a version with the data base. I forget the name, is it Access? Whatever it's called, it's terrible. If you have a choice get the version with Publsher. That's a neat application.

Rich


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I was just looking at something that may help a lot. 

I bought my brother Microsoft Office Home and Student from newegg.com about 2 months. He has not even installed it. Anyway I was just looking at their website and it says licensed for 3 PC's. I did not see that before. So I should be able to install it on both of our PC's and than just add Outlook which I believe they sell for about $90. 

That should work correct?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

scuba_tim said:


> You can get Ultimate Steal here. I did this for my parents too, so you should have no problems if your brother does it.
> http://www.theultimatesteal.com/home.asp


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Thanks for the info. Where can you get the Office Ultimate for $60. My brother is a college student.


Why do you want Outlook?

Rich


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> I was just looking at something that may help a lot.
> 
> I bought my brother Microsoft Office Home and Student from newegg.com about 2 months. He has not even installed it. Anyway I was just looking at their website and it says licensed for 3 PC's. I did not see that before. So I should be able to install it on both of our PC's and than just add Outlook which I believe they sell for about $90.
> 
> That should work correct?


Yeah, that would work. Though for $60 get your brother to get you Ultimate (that's only one license though  )


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Unless you are a "power user", for instance an accountant or a writer/publisher, you can get a seven year old version that should satisfy your needs really cheaply. Microsoft Works is plenty for most people. Don't remember if that includes Outlook. I'm running Office 2002 and it's plenty for me.
> 
> 'Course, if you gotta have 2007, that's the best reason for buying it. Just don't buy a version with the data base. I forget the name, is it Access? Whatever it's called, it's terrible. If you have a choice get the version with Publsher. That's a neat application.
> 
> Rich


I have been using Outlook 2003 for years and I really like it. I can't stand using anything else for my email. I tried the trial version of 2007 and I really like it so I want to stick with it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I was just looking at something that may help a lot.
> 
> I bought my brother Microsoft Office Home and Student from newegg.com about 2 months. He has not even installed it. Anyway I was just looking at their website and it says licensed for 3 PC's. I did not see that before. So I should be able to install it on both of our PC's and than just add Outlook which I believe they sell for about $90.
> 
> That should work correct?


Yup.

Problem solved.

Rich


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> The cheapest I can find Microsoft Office Standard 2007 for is $350. On eBay there is a lot of the "Academic" versions for about $150 including shipping.
> 
> What is the difference between the "Academic" version and the "Normal" version?
> 
> Since I am not a student would I be able to use it without a problem?





BMoreRavens said:


> Thanks for the info. Where can you get the Office Ultimate for $60. My brother is a college student.


The differences here are all related to licensing. Here's how to determine if you're eligible for academic pricing: http://www.microsoft.com/Education/Eligible.mspx

Another option might be through your current employer via the Home Use Program - http://www.microsoft.com/licensing/sa/benefits/home_use_rights.mspx.

Ultimate steal program - http://www.theultimatesteal.com/home.asp


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I have been using Outlook 2003 for years and I really like it. I can't stand using anything else for my email. I tried the trial version of 2007 and I really like it so I want to stick with it.


I used Outlook for years and swore by it. Then I tried Incredimail. You can try it for free too. Incredimail.com. Try it, it seems to do everything Outlook does in a more pleasant and interesting way.

Rich


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

LMAO That site makes it look like the email client is geared towards kids 

I looked around a little and didn't see any screenshots of the app. That doesn't seem like a good sign. No link to support either.

This was the best I could find to get a snippet of the UI: http://www.incredimail.com/english/more_info.asp?addon=IncrediMail&dc=d#1


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Okay thanks guys. Since I now know the copy I bought for him can be used on 3 PC's I am just going to install that and get a copy of Outlook so everything is legal.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> LMAO That site makes it look like the email client is geared towards kids
> 
> I looked around a little and didn't see any screenshots of the app. That doesn't seem like a good sign. No link to support either.
> 
> This was the best I could find to get a snippet of the UI: http://www.incredimail.com/english/more_info.asp?addon=IncrediMail&dc=d#1


All you gotta do is Google incredimail.com and download the free version. If you like it, you can purchase the version without ads. As for being childlike, I'm writing this surrounded by "Smilies" that look kind of childlike too. A lot of companies use it and townships use it. Just more interesting than Outlook. I've been using Incredimail for years and have deleted Outlook on all my computers. Just a personal choice.

Oops, they changed it. I guess they don't offer the free version anymore. Does come with a 14 day money back guarantee. Try it, you might like it. And if it makes you feel like a kid, that's a plus. You do have the correct link. This is nothing new, I've had it for years.

Rich


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

I find them selling OEM versions of Microsoft software real cheap at the computer shows around here. I have no idea on the legality of this, but my guess is if you ask Microsoft it isn't.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you are genuinely in the field of education, you can find a lot of software at academicsuperstore.com. They are strictly above-board and will ask for a teaching credential or student ID.

If you look around you should be able to find Microsoft Office for Home and Students for about $140. Here it is at Circuit City: http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Micr...sem/rpsm/oid/169206/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do

This is a version that doesn't have powerpoint or outlook, IIRC, but what it does have a re full-featured versions. There's no verification process, anyone can buy or use it.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

I purchased the Ultimate Steal Academic version of Office 2007 through the college I attend. All is good except when I attempted to install it on a Vista Business laptop. The version would not activate nor will it receive updates. The banner has the additional "Non Commercial Version' after the name of the application. I wound up having to remove it and put it on an XP system.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

As to email clients: I've never tried Outlook. However, I've used GMail for several years and like it a lot. I'm tempted to try Thunderbird, (from Mozilla) which is getting good reviews.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kc1ih said:


> I find them selling OEM versions of Microsoft software real cheap at the computer shows around here. I have no idea on the legality of this, but my guess is if you ask Microsoft it isn't.


The problem with these complicated programs is that there is no tech help unless you are willing to pay Microsoft's ungodly price for it. They charge by the minute, I think. I used to have full tech support for any Microsoft program that we had leased. That was awesome. They had the answer to every question I asked almost immediately. Sharpest tech support I've ever experienced.

Never occurred to me when I quit that I couldn't just call them for help when I got stuck in a program. The first call I made for support I was told what the cost was and went out and bought a manual. Shame the average user doesn't have free access to their tech support.

If you have never used Excel or Word and want to get a lot out of the apps, I would suggest purchasing the Microsoft Press manuals. I had to read one of those monsters before most of the computer classes I taught.

There used to be a flight simulator in Excel. Wonder if it is still there? There used to be all kinds of hidden stuff. To find the hidden stuff you need several manuals and some luck.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> As to email clients: I've never tried Outlook. However, I've used GMail for several years and like it a lot. I'm tempted to try Thunderbird, (from Mozilla) which is getting good reviews.


Hi Cholly,

I think I will give Thunderbird a try now. Fred's been after me for an email address. I'll let you know. I use Mozilla's FireFox for a browser and it works a whole lot better with my Vista OS than Explorer did.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> As to email clients: I've never tried Outlook. However, I've used GMail for several years and like it a lot. I'm tempted to try Thunderbird, (from Mozilla) which is getting good reviews.


OK, I downloaded it. Now to make it my primary and we'll see how it works. Looks pretty generic at first glance.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> As to email clients: I've never tried Outlook. However, I've used GMail for several years and like it a lot. I'm tempted to try Thunderbird, (from Mozilla) which is getting good reviews.


OK, that was disappointing. Kinda like Outlook. Free tho. Not bad for a basic email app. Think I'll stick with Incredimail. Sigh...I had hoped for a FireFox experience.

Rich


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Hi Cholly,
> 
> I think I will give Thunderbird a try now. Fred's been after me for an email address. I'll let you know. I use Mozilla's FireFox for a browser and it works a whole lot better with my Vista OS than Explorer did.
> 
> Rich


Been using Thunderbird for 2 years now with no problems or conflicts. Its very stable.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

netconcepts said:


> Been using Thunderbird for 2 years now with no problems or conflicts. Its very stable.


I wouldn't expect problems with the app. Looked nice and solid. Worked perfectly. Didn't mean any criticism. FireFox blew me away when I started using it and still amazes me. I use the Vista OS and IE just wasn't working with it. I had foolishly hoped Thunderbird would be really special and, compared to Incredimail, it wasn't.

Now, compared to Outlook, which is not free, I would choose Thunderbird. Incredimail is not free, either.

Incredimail is more like a program you'd find on a Mac and I do love Macs. Just can't justify the cost of one. If I spend $2000 on a Mac, my wife will go out and spend at least that much on jewelry. Makes for a good "check and balance".

Rich


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Speaking of Macs, there is an OpenOffice app (free) available that will run on OS-X as well as XP/Vista. Speaking of educational software, I just paid $79+tax for Microsoft Office 2008, through my campus computer store, getting the faculty educational price. 

I've put both on my iMac, and have to admit that Microsoft's Office is a far better, more seamless, more polished app than the OpenOffice product. In my opinion MS Office is worth paying $80 for.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

4DThinker said:


> Speaking of Macs, there is an OpenOffice app (free) available that will run on OS-X as well as XP/Vista. Speaking of educational software, I just paid $79+tax for Microsoft Office 2008, through my campus computer store, getting the faculty educational price.
> 
> I've put both on my iMac, and have to admit that Microsoft's Office is a far better, more seamless, more polished app than the OpenOffice product. In my opinion MS Office is worth paying $80 for.


I tried that OpenOffice app a while ago and it didn't come close to MS's Office Suite. And it caused problems on my computer. And I think it is only free for a short period of time now. Originally it was free forever and pretty crappy as is most freeware. I gave up on freeware years ago.

Ever try the "free" version of WeatherBug? I deleted my paid version once and ran AdAware and then installed the "free" version and ran AdAware again and had about 170 "threats" from the "free" download. Very few programs are really free.

Rich


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

There is a difference between "free" software like WeatherBug -- which is from a commercial source trying to make money by doing adware -- and "free" software like ThunderBird, which is from a collection of people trying to make good, free software for the world. Comparing them is almost insulting...

- John...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jgoggan said:


> There is a difference between "free" software like WeatherBug -- which is from a commercial source trying to make money by doing adware -- and "free" software like ThunderBird, which is from a collection of people trying to make good, free software for the world. Comparing them is almost insulting...
> 
> - John...


I agree with you totally. Never meant to include something like ThunderBird. My definition of freeware actually dates back to the middle 80s when you could go into a computer store and they would have bins of freeware discs for a buck each.

The "free" version of WeatherBug is loaded with spyware and other objectionable little goodies. They make money on them too. I just bought a new spyware program and it deleted the "paid" version. That is apparently loaded with crap too. And I have talked to the people at the Bug and they swear both versions are clean.

By the way, John, I do try not to be insulting. Sometimes I can't help myself, but this was not one of them.

Rich


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

I have an MCSE, and I use Firefox, Thunderbird and OpenOffice. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

leww37334 said:


> I have an MCSE, and I use Firefox, Thunderbird and OpenOffice. :lol: :lol:


FireFox certainly solved my browser problems. I am running a wicked fast computer and IE had a difficult time with it. I really like the extensions and add ons for FireFox.

I've tried OpenOffice and prefer the MS Office suite. I also use Incredimail. I tried Thunderbird a few weeks ago and it seems like a great alternative to the MS mail app. Forgot the name.

Rich


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

leww37334 said:


> I have an MCSE, and I use Firefox, Thunderbird and OpenOffice. :lol: :lol:


same boat here


----------



## ned23 (Sep 18, 2007)

scuba_tim said:


> You can get Ultimate Steal here. I did this for my parents too, so you should have no problems if your brother does it.
> http://www.theultimatesteal.com/home.asp


Thanks for the info!. My daughter needed these programs and I was about to pay a lot more. The school didn't notify her about this promotion but I am sure glad I found it here.


----------

